# C5 A6 on H&R pro dampers and springs...



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

Anybody have a pic of this stance? About to do it and I'm curious as to how it will look.


----------



## Urs4QU (Oct 4, 2004)

*hope not to late*


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^ Nice!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Would those be race springs?


----------

